# One Pot Mexican Chicken and Rice



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Made this dish one day last week. Turned out very well, I will be adding this one to the "rotation". 

*One Pot Mexican Chicken and Rice

3 boneless skinless chicken breasts, thinly sliced into bite sized pieces

1 1/2 cups uncooked long grain white rice
2 large cloves garlic, minced
1 medium sized onion, chopped
2 Tbls. olive oil
1 Tbls. butter
1 tsp. kosher salt
1/4 tsp. black pepper
2 tsp. chili powder
2 tsp. ground cumin
12 oz. jar HerdezÂ® Tomatillo Verde Cooking Sauce
14.5 oz. can low sodium chicken broth
2 cups shredded cheddar cheese
1/2 cup sour cream
1/4 cup fresh chopped parsley or cilantro

Directions
In a small bowl mix together salt, pepper, chili powder and cumin. Sprinkle this mixture over the sliced chicken breasts and toss to coat. 
In a very large skillet, melt butter with olive oil over medium heat. Add seasoned chicken pieces along with minced garlic and chopped onion. Saute while stirring until chicken is fairly browned and onions are tender, about 5-10 minutes. Then reduce heat to medium/low. 
Add the uncooked rice to the chicken mixture and stir well. Cook for about 1-2 minutes. Then add the Herdez cooking sauce and the chicken broth. Stir well again and bring to a simmer. Then reduce heat to low, cover skillet and let simmer for 20 minutes. 
Then uncover and sprinkle with shredded cheddar cheese. Top with sour cream and parsley or cilantro before serving. *


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

That sounds good BCphus. Going to try it with boneless thigh meat. Can't stand dry arse chicken breast meat. No wonder God made them things so easy to catch! LOL


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Going to get mama to try this, sounds great.


----------



## cstewart_sfa (Jun 24, 2006)

Last five minutes of the simmer right now. Have the cheese, sour cream, and cilantro ready to go. Smells **** good. Will update shortly


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

Was it not good? Sounds tasty.


----------

